# Visit my rainy Harry Potter town!



## jasa11 (Nov 7, 2014)

I just updated it on 4:00 am so its very nice.I recommend my town for HP fans because you will be amazed !
I worked on my town for ages and now its 90% done!

If u want me to visit your town then I can do that too!
Dream adress is:6700-4965-0962


UPDATE:I HAVE MADE A NEW ROOM AND SOME NEW STUFF INCLUDING SORTING HAT AREA NEAR PLAZA TREE,pick 1 gift and 1 only and the wand you get will show the color of your group!
Next update will be some xmas decorations and hufflepuff common room
2ND UPDATE:Made some new things in my town and some changes in houses!


----------



## Hibiki (Nov 7, 2014)

OMG ITS SO COOL OMFG.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 7, 2014)

Iv'e seen your town two times.I love it.I'll check it out again later today to see any changes you might have made.I have three in my sig that your welcome to choose from.They are all themed.JOY is the more popular of the three, but if ou like one you will probably like them all.Anyway, i'll be visiting yours in a couple of hours.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 7, 2014)

I JUST got Fantasy Life today! But I think I'll still be playing New Leaf and if I am, I'll come checkout your town!


----------



## magsley (Nov 7, 2014)

Holy son of a biscuit your town is really cool Jasa!! I'm gonna add it to my Dream Address master list ( *^* )


----------



## SoSu (Nov 7, 2014)

Really enjoyed visiting your town. Thanks for sharing the DA. I loved Hagrid's hut and the pumpkins. What is the wallpaper you're using in The Hog's Head room? It's perfect! Now, could I please get a witch's robe or a graduation gown to wear around? I don't know if you'd like any of the pointy witch or wizard's hats, but maybe a basic wig so I don't have to wear PJs and can get into the spirit of things? Can't wait to see the next update.


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 7, 2014)

SoSu said:


> Really enjoyed visiting your town. Thanks for sharing the DA. I loved Hagrid's hut and the pumpkins. What is the wallpaper you're using in The Hog's Head room? It's perfect! Now, could I please get a witch's robe or a graduation gown to wear around? I don't know if you'd like any of the pointy witch or wizard's hats, but maybe a basic wig so I don't have to wear PJs and can get into the spirit of things? Can't wait to see the next update.



Thank you!Actually at the bottom of the town where the tree plaza is just go down and ull find uniform for girl and boy!


----------



## Megan. (Nov 7, 2014)

I've just finished visiting your town, I thought it was amazing. You've done a brilliant job on each of the houses. Fantastic job!


----------



## SoSu (Nov 7, 2014)

jasa11 said:


> Thank you!Actually at the bottom of the town where the tree plaza is just go down and ull find uniform for girl and boy!


I was guessing I had missed it, because your town was too well planned for me to have to face Voldemort in my jammies!! Your town layout is really nice too, by the way. I love how the character houses are grouped in the center with the river going around them.

And - what's the wallpaper? Are the candles a pattern that just perfectly blends in to the Stone Wall?


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 7, 2014)

SoSu said:


> I was guessing I had missed it, because your town was too well planned for me to have to face Voldemort in my jammies!! Your town layout is really nice too, by the way. I love how the character houses are grouped in the center with the river going around them.
> 
> And - what's the wallpaper? Are the candles a pattern that just perfectly blends in to the Stone Wall?




It's actually classic wallpaper


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 7, 2014)

Love the patterns.I really like the clothes you left out and the sign looks great.Great town flag.Jasa looks just like Harry Potter.That wall paper in the main room looks fantastic.Every room in this house is perfect.

Hagrid  house is great.I love how you made the characters look.

The patterns in front of Josh's house look great.Once again, great house.I really like the room on the left.

I was happy to see that you made a Hermione character.The main room looks great, but i had a hard time going thru it.There is so much furniture.I felt like i was going through a maze.Room on the right is great.The walpaper is really cool.The left room is perfect.Love the back room too.

I like that i knew what each room in all the houses were.I see a lot of themed towns and often have a hard time figuring out what they were trying to do.Each house was perfectly decorated.I have seen two other Harry Potter towns and yours is my faveorite by far.Great job, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 7, 2014)

ty so much!Ill review all of ur towns tomorrow


----------



## SoSu (Nov 7, 2014)

jasa11 said:


> It's actually classic wallpaper



OK. I was in a really cool room with a gorgeous counter and lots of customized cabin furniture. I thought I was at The Hog's Head. Seems to me the wall was stone with alcoves that had candelabras in them. I'm not sure if I should revisit or pull out my SD card and upload the picture, but no way that was a classic wall. I think I'm just not describing the room well enough...


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 8, 2014)

SoSu said:


> OK. I was in a really cool room with a gorgeous counter and lots of customized cabin furniture. I thought I was at The Hog's Head. Seems to me the wall was stone with alcoves that had candelabras in them. I'm not sure if I should revisit or pull out my SD card and upload the picture, but no way that was a classic wall. I think I'm just not describing the room well enough...



yeah prob let me check first!


----------



## Ras (Nov 8, 2014)

That wallpaper is Basement Wall.  It's a Saharah wallpaper.


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## scartwright (Nov 8, 2014)

That was a very impressive dream! You should be proud.  I really liked your Voldemort character, gave me the giggles.


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks :Means a lot!


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 9, 2014)

Bump


----------



## buuunii (Nov 9, 2014)

Definitely making a note to visit this town !!


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 9, 2014)

bump


----------



## Mairen (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't have the dream suite yet but as a harry potter fan myself (ravenclaw on pottermore), I feel excited to step into a town that everyone is saying amazing things about!


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 9, 2014)

Mairen said:


> I don't have the dream suite yet but as a harry potter fan myself (ravenclaw on pottermore), I feel excited to step into a town that everyone is saying amazing things about!


Thats awesome im also ravenclaw on pottermore !


----------



## Autaven (Nov 9, 2014)

Another Ravenclaw on Pottermore here :3

Visiting your dream town now - love it!


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 10, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Mairen (Nov 10, 2014)

I have to say, I love how the houses are decorated. Absolutely clever and wonderful!


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you!Working on ravenclaws and hufflepuffs room!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 10, 2014)

I just visited your dream town and I really liked it! I love Harry Potter and I love acnl in winter so that combined with the awesome patterns/paths and house decor made it a really enjoyable town to visit! I'll definitely visit again when its completed


----------



## Campy (Nov 10, 2014)

I just visited, and wow, what an amazing town! The paths were really cute, the houses were extremely well decorated and I loved that I could enjoy all that being dressed up as a Hogwarts student.


----------



## Syd (Nov 10, 2014)

LOVEEEEE it!


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Eline (Nov 11, 2014)

OH MY GOSH I LOVE IT SO MUCH
I freaking LOVE your town flag. First of all! Also the hogwarts castle is amaaaazingggggggggg! Dumbledores office is beautiful just as all the other rooms! Also hagrids hut is just great! Idk man. I'm just amazed with this town! It is so so stunning! I'm sure it took a lot of time to get it this way, and it's fabulous! I'm very jealous!


----------



## Tofucheese (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi would love to visit your town!


----------



## Mairen (Nov 11, 2014)

Tofu, we've been visiting the town via the dream address. that way you can visit any time, even when he's not online. once you have the dream suite unlocked, you can input the dream address ID in and visit it that way ^__^


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 12, 2014)

Bump


----------



## mono (Nov 12, 2014)

I love this!


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 12, 2014)

mono said:


> I love this!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 12, 2014)

I've visited this town and I thought it was really neat! Is it just me or are there some tiles that have a slightly different sound?


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 12, 2014)

Laser Beams said:


> I've visited this town and I thought it was really neat! Is it just me or are there some tiles that have a slightly different sound?



Could be  and thank you!


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 14, 2014)

bump


----------



## Gideon (Nov 14, 2014)

A Harry Potter themed town? I'll most certainly be checking it out sometime soon.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 14, 2014)

Can someone post pictures? I snapped my previous 3ds in half so I had to start completely again, and I've only played for like 2 hours so I haven't unlocked the dream suite.


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 14, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Can someone post pictures? I snapped my previous 3ds in half so I had to start completely again, and I've only played for like 2 hours so I haven't unlocked the dream suite.



I'll post them later


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 15, 2014)

bump


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 15, 2014)

bing


----------



## candiedapples (Nov 15, 2014)

I really enjoyed dreaming about your town! All of the little details you included were great, I can tell you put in a lot of effort to unify everything under the theme. My favorite area is the classroom with Lupin teaching about the boggart. Of course you used the wolf mask for him!


----------



## quazergames (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow. That was amazing. I was going to post up my own town's dream address after I looked at yours, but I simply can't compete with that.


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 20, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 21, 2014)

BUMP,new update


----------



## Starlightz (Dec 21, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Can someone post pictures? I snapped my previous 3ds in half so I had to start completely again, and I've only played for like 2 hours so I haven't unlocked the dream suite.


I definitely be checking this out in a few minutes, because I love Harry Potter! Although, how does one snap their 3ds in half?


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 21, 2014)

Starlightz said:


> I definitely be checking this out in a few minutes, because I love Harry Potter! Although, how does one snap their 3ds in half?



Thank you!


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## priceiswong (Dec 22, 2014)

I JUST unlocked the Dream Suite and I want to visit your town first!
I'm excited!


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## Manglefoxchu (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm visiting right now. My internet is cruddy, but I hope I get to see it all. Me and my sister love Harry potter, but my sister loves it more than me


It's really cool!! I should show this to my sister.


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 22, 2014)

I visited this town yesterday and it was really fun! The rooms were AMAZINGLY creative, I loved noticing the little things you did with the design to reflect scenes or details from the series. You clearly put in a lot of effort and passion into this and it shows  It made me want to watch the movies again!


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ty everyone!I'll be updating it again soon!


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 23, 2014)

I picked up a pink glow wand, what house is that? Gryffindor?  x


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 23, 2014)

i most likely will check this out later


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 23, 2014)

Acrewoodx said:


> I picked up a pink glow wand, what house is that? Gryffindor?  x



Yes since otheres arent related to red


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## Dulce (Dec 24, 2014)

That was amazing! I love all the rooms! Especially Lupin's room, love the details! Nice work! <3


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 24, 2014)

Dulce said:


> That was amazing! I love all the rooms! Especially Lupin's room, love the details! Nice work! <3



Thanks !


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## Spooky. (Dec 25, 2014)

Too bad I don't have dream suite so I could visit. It sounds amazing based on the comments and I love Harry Potter. Do you happen to have any screenshots to share?


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 25, 2014)

Namstar said:


> Too bad I don't have dream suite so I could visit. It sounds amazing based on the comments and I love Harry Potter. Do you happen to have any screenshots to share?



I could share you the rooms if you want?


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 27, 2014)

bump


----------



## pocky (Dec 27, 2014)

I picked the green wand, which is amazing because I fit in pretty nicely with Slytherin  hahah

But anyway, I loved the rooms! The DADA and Herbology were my favorites. And also Hagrid's hut. Very clever town! And it's also nice to find other Harry Potter fans  I really wish that J.K Rowling would make new books... maybe Marauders era... or back when Hogwarts started out.


----------



## cassiepink (Dec 27, 2014)

loved your town, was completely awesome, I appreciated all the little details you threw in there and it must have been quite an effort for you to get that all in, thanks for sharing


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 28, 2014)

ty very much!


----------



## Akina (Dec 28, 2014)

It was a really great experience to visit your town! It was really well done and I loved the Divination room! 
How long did it take to create that town? 

I really loved how you had chosen rooms and houses from Harry Potter, that I didn't really expect! I loved Hagrids hut too and I didnt really think that someone would make that


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 28, 2014)

Akina said:


> It was a really great experience to visit your town! It was really well done and I loved the Divination room!
> How long did it take to create that town?
> 
> I really loved how you had chosen rooms and houses from Harry Potter, that I didn't really expect! I loved Hagrids hut too and I didnt really think that someone would make that



Thank you so much!I needed about 3-4 months to actually create everything like its supposed to be.Then I just did some editing to my town and changed it so it took me a long time to do this.


----------



## kassie (Dec 28, 2014)

About to visit now. c: I'm wondering though if the town name has some connection to Harry Potter?


----------



## Akina (Dec 28, 2014)

jasa11 said:


> Thank you so much!I needed about 3-4 months to actually create everything like its supposed to be.Then I just did some editing to my town and changed it so it took me a long time to do this.



Well it is time well spent! It's the best Harry Potter themed town I have ever visited! Your ideas and the way you put it all together is just great!


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 28, 2014)

Akina said:


> Well it is time well spent! It's the best Harry Potter themed town I have ever visited! Your ideas and the way you put it all together is just great!



Thank you!Could not stand to make my fav movie theme on my fav game 

- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> About to visit now. c: I'm wondering though if the town name has some connection to Harry Potter?



I named it Freeland because I didn't wanna make it too obvious when like Hogwarts or any other movie or book related name I just made a name with the word free as free of battles or war,whatever you wanna have.The visitor chooses what the name means


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## Cudon (Dec 29, 2014)

Your town is cool but I cant help but to see some issues with it ^^'' I'm not gonna list them, but anyway your work did pay off c: The rooms especially are really cool!


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Your town is cool but I cant help but to see some issues with it ^^'' I'm not gonna list them, but anyway your work did pay off c: The rooms especially are really cool!



Yeah its fine it cant be perfect for everyone but still ty


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 29, 2014)

This was the first place I went to after my Dream Suit opened 

Your town is totally awesome! 

I really want that Ravenclaw Crest design now... #RavenclawPride


----------



## stitchmaker (Dec 29, 2014)

Well done town and enjoyed the visit.  Found the outfits at the end.  I usually go up when I visit a dream town.
Will visit again with my other mayor.


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 30, 2014)

ty!bump


----------



## jasa11 (Dec 31, 2014)

bump


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Dec 31, 2014)

I love Harry Potter, I'll give it a look once I get home ^^;


----------



## estypest (Dec 31, 2014)

Bookmarked this a while ago, finally got round to dreaming of your town ! Had fun and enjoyed visiting the various themed room. And I picked Ravenclaw, oh yeah  Though I did manage to fall into a pitfall, doh!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 31, 2014)

I deff need to visit your town soon!  I've never read Harry Potter but I'm sure I'll love it anyway (。⌒∇⌒)。


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 18, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 18, 2015)

I am glad I looked! I am gonna check it out in justa bit! I am a super huge potter fan!


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 23, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## PurpleLutari (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm a huge fan of HP, I'll have to take a look at your town :O That's such a cool idea, haha!


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 25, 2015)

Sounds cool! I will have to visit sometime


----------



## jasa11 (Mar 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## jasa11 (Mar 12, 2015)

bump


----------

